# I GOT MY DIGESTRIN TODAY!



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

So I ordered it and got it in the mail today...it came with 2 pill bottles and 2 liquid bottles...Right now i am listening to the cd that came with it and its talking about how it works...The lady explaining it sounds like a bimbo though... let me quote her "It will get rid of all that backed up ####" but im hoping for it to work...right now all of the information is making complete since I will add a "diary" to this topic explaining what is happening as i take the medicine everyday for a month


----------



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok so i havent had a stomach ache today and have started the medicine. Thats pretty much all i can really say at this moment in time because i just started it last night. The liquid thta comes with it is gross tasting though.


----------



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

Im now about halfway through the treatment and have had no stomach aches from dihareha or constipation. My bowl movements have been completely normal for the first time in 7 years. Sometimes ill get a little ache from gas but it goes away quickly and thats it! I think im cured! The only part ill have too see about is when the medicine runs out...will my stomach still be fixed.


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Is Digestrin a one time treatment? Do they claim to cure you for good? That's interesting. I'm glad you are feeling better! Keep posting.


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

i got digestrin a few days ago, havnt seen ne improvements yet tho, how long has it taken for it 2 work for ye?Also wat r the bottles of liquid for? it says take wen needed but it doesnt say wat its for, so wen do i know wen i need it? Also it says its a topical solution, which is means its supposed 2 b used outside the body, but it says 2 take it orally...help pleez


----------



## 20019 (Mar 6, 2006)

sry it took so long to reply, you take it after eating... and it started working like 3-4 days after i started taking it. Idk if its a one time cure all. I hope since its expensive! haha


----------



## 16906 (May 21, 2006)

thanks, i didnt hav a clue, hav u seen ne results yet? i've been takin 4 bout 2 wks but its not made a vry big improvment...then again i avent been takin d liquid stuff...


----------

